# Used my Bridgeport for the first time!



## The_Crusher (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay guys, it has been a while since I posted, but since the last time I found other things wrong with my Bridgeport 2J with 32" x 9" 1977. The motor was making noise so I removed it again and found the bottom pulley to be EXTREMELY worn out, it was the JA PAN made bottom pulley on the motor with the blueish green bushing. These are supposed to be non rebuildable, I found a guy on E-bay that has a special molded Delrin bushing that will fit inside the opening and then you have to find center of the pulley and bore the motor shaft hole to 30mm so it is a slip fit. However, without a running mill it makes it difficult to bore the hole. I ended up picking up a new lower pulley and a used front lower pulley for 159.00 TMD. I was also missing the motor cover and my fan had taken some hits. I ended up with a new motor cover and fan for 80.00 TMD. 

I replaced all bearings in the head except the spindle bearings as they were fine, it came with all new belts and a few other new pieces and now the motor is rebuilt as far as bearings and the drive line is all rebuilt. It should last my lifetime now. I believe I have 1100.00 invested with a static convertor included. I found a guy on E-bay that makes and sells them for up to 3hp for 49.00.

Now this thing runs like a dream! I ended up milling a gun stock the other say with a ball endmill and it ran great and fun was had by all


----------



## RandyM (Apr 7, 2014)

Excellent! :thumbzup3:

Can we see your handy work?


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 7, 2014)

It's awesome aint it? It's nice to know it will last, and likely never be worth less then you have in it. Thats an investment my man.:winner:


----------



## The_Crusher (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is a pic prior to new fan and motor cover and painting motor,


----------



## drs23 (Apr 7, 2014)

The_Crusher said:


> Here is a pic prior to new fan and motor cover and painting motor,



Waiting on the "After" pic. )


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting on the gun stock pics :whistle:


----------



## The_Crusher (Apr 8, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Waiting on the gun stock pics :whistle:



I will post a pic of the gun when completed. 1934 Remington Model 34 .22s/l/lr bolt action, tube fed.


----------

